
Advanced x86: Introduction to BiOS and SMM - adamnemecek
http://opensecuritytraining.info/IntroBIOS.html
======
markbernard
Please switch your colours. Light background and dark text. I cannot even stay
on your site to see what it is about.

~~~
ijud3rtsyn
Many people find light text on dark, as on old CRT displays, to be easier for
long-term reading than dark on light.

